# Bed recommendations please



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

We are hoping to get a puppy in August and I am working my way through all the things I need to buy....very exciting!

Can anyone recommend a good bed to buy? And if so, what size do you have for your grown dog?

Thanks very much

Rebecca


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Much as I would love to buy my two a cosy, fluffy, snuggly bed....they love to chew that type of fabric. So mine have a basic plastic bed. Durable and practical, if somewhat ugly!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ours is a Queen if that helps. Rufus goes in the middle, we perch on the edges hoping not to fall off. Lots of people here have great real dog beds, some of the dogs even sleep in them, others are more like toy chests.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie has three cozy, fluffy, snugly beds.  Two upstairs (living room and bedroom) and one downstairs. The bedroom one is a large size and the others are medium. She's only spoiled a little bit.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I recommend starting cheap. Each of mine have preferences on the kind of bed they like but Lexi would fall asleep on a towel rather than the expensive beds I got for them. Beemer, now he likes the posh beds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Our Poppy got a really lovely bed and proceeded to chew a hole in it. She now has a plastic bed with a comfy base and blanket (chewed). Stay cheap for the time being until a time comes you can trust the tyke with something better.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A piece of vet bed is a really good investment - It washes well, they seem to like it and they don't chew it. Get a big bit and cut it in two. If you are planning on using a crate you can use the vet bed in one end. 
If you really want a proper dog bed to start with, I'd go bigger rather than puppy sized as they grow so fast... Kiki had a basic small plastic bed to start with - when I went to replace it with a bigger size she was having none of it and continued to squash herself into the too small bed, or sprawl on the vet bed!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yes Marzi I forgot how reliant we were on that. At first when we were crating her Poppy always chose to lie outside of it so we put vetbed down in front and that was her place of choice for many months (we also got a long piece for in front of the settee because she was chewing our rug


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We started off with a small cardboard box with some vet bed in which I replaced with larger boxes as she grew/shredded them.

The pair of them seem to have hundreds of beds now and tend to sleep either on the sofa or bed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with Maureen, start cheap!! it will get chewed and scratched and potentially peed on.
Lady did pee on her first bed....cricket has not peed on anything but the floor and carpet. 

Lady has chosen her bed type of coice as well, she likes a bolstered bed...(one with soft sides) she uses the soft sides as a pillow, she was not a fan of flat ones and never used them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A cheap supermarket quilt that's thin enough to wash and dry quickly but comfy when folded smaller, while they're small x


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks all - fantastic advice.


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

For those that have a plastic bed, what size do you have for an adult cockapoo? (In cms if possible). Thanks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just bought these recently and certainly got Cockapoo approval x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually one thing anyone with dogs who go on chairs or beds might find useful is one of these










They are called wet dog mats and come in loads of designs for the top and the base but they have a layer in the middle which allows water through easily and holds it so stops the chair underneath getting wet. The dogs are happy as they have a snuggly warm fleece blanket to sleep on and I am happy as even if they are wet the water will not go through and make the chair damp.

http://www.jacobsden.co.uk/the-wet-dog-mat.html


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My poos plastic beds measure 70 cms edge to edge. And 46 cms front to back. They are plenty big enough for them to lie stretched out if they want to.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with Maureen too. Molly destroyed 3 beds when she was a puppy she wouldn't even sleep on them just used them as huge chew toys. As she got older we tried her on another one and she was fine and then we bought her her own doggy couch ....best money I ever spent she spends all day on there napping and chewing her toys.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The other thing is my two have outgrown the adult bed I thought would be big enough after 9 months (I got the bed at 5 months), so I wished I waited too and gotten a bigger bed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

